# Tobii 4C



## McDrake (7. April 2017)

Sodele, nachdem ich das Teil auf Youtube gesehen hatte für Elite, dachte ich mir, dass ich mir auch mal wieder was gönnen könnte.

Heute ist das Teil angekommen.
Die Verpackung ist hübsch und macht einen wertigen Eindruck.
Auch die Seonsorenleiste sieht gut verarbeitet aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das USB-Kabel ist leider ganze 0.8 Meter lang, was recht kurz ist.
Mir persönlich machts nicht viel aus, da an meiner Tastatur zwei USB-Anschlüsse sind und sie eine eigene Stromversorgung hat (also kein Problem mit der Energieversorgung der angehängten Geräte).

Was ein wenig unschön ist, dass man den Installationsort nicht frei wählen kann. Da wird einfach alles aufs C gepackt.
Hab das mal weitergeleitet und innerhalb einer halben Stunde sogar schon eine Antwort bekommen.

Zuerst muss man sein persönliches Eyetracking-Konto erstellen. Wohl, weil die Kalibrierung jeweils auf das eine Gesicht gemacht/gespeichert wird.
Schon bei der Kalibrierung war ich überrascht... beinahe ein wenig geschockt, wie präzise die Augenbewegungen erkannt wurden.

Dann gings also in den Weltraum.
Hier musste ich mich zuerst daran gewöhnen, dass das Bild mit der Kopf(und Augen)Bewegung mitgeht.
Natürlich funktionieren die verschiedenen Screens noch immer auch per Tastendruck, was bei der Menüführung besser von statten geht. Zumindest gehts mir so.
Aber während dem Flug oder mit dem SRV ists schon cool, wenn man sich einfach umschauen kann. Ganz ein neues Feeling.

Hier ein Rundflug um meine Heimatstadion:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRmk0hpoPG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Man verzeihe mir, dass ich noch nicht so geschmeidig fliege, mit der neuen Bewegungsfreiheit. Daran muss man sich echt erst gewöhnen 

Dann hab ich noch kurz Assassin's Creed Rogue angespielt.
Da ists "einfach" so, dass sich die Kamera dahin dreht, wo man mit seinen Augen hinschaut.
Auch wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig. Könnte aber wirklich ein cooles Feature sein.
Muss ich mal länger testen.

Jetzt lade ich grad noch ARMA3 runter.
Bin gespannt, was das bringt.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2017)

So... weiter Erfahrung gesammelt.
Diesmal mit Ghost Recon Wildlands
Das Gerät wird vom Spiel unterstützt und wird auch sofort erkannt und "integriert" ins Spielgeschehen.

Das ist zuerst einmal verwirrend, bis man schnallt, dass gewisse Sachen so funktionieren:

Die Minimap unten rechts ist immer ausgeblendet. Es sei denn, man schaut in jene Ecke, dann erscheint sie.
Das selbe gilt für die Munitionsanzeige unten links.
Das bedeute, dass der ganze Screen nur das Spielgeschehen zeigt, solange man die Augen "in der Mitte" des Bildschirms richtet.

Ebenfalls mit den Augen lässt sich das Befehlsmenü steuern.
Wer das Spiel kennt, weiss, dass man das Menu mit TAB öffnet und sich dann das "Befehlsrad" zeigt.
Wenn sich das nun öffnet, schaut man einfach den Befehl, der ausgeführt werden soll an, und lässt TAB wieder los.

Ziemlich praktisch


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2017)

krasse Sache, aber ich bleib lieber beim Gamepad bzw der Maus


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> krasse Sache, aber ich bleib lieber beim Gamepad bzw der Maus



Ich spiele natürlich auch so.
(Zu Fuss mit M/T, in Fahrzeugen mit Pad)


----------



## McDrake (12. Mai 2017)

Ich wollte mal *Rise of the Tomb Raider* mit dem Teil testen.
Das Game hatte ich im *MS-Store* gekauft.

Spiel gestartet, aber keine Option für Eyetracker.
Hmm, komisch.  Auf der Page steht, dass das Game unterstützt wird
.

Ich schaue mir den Link genau an und da wird als Store STEAM angegeben ist.
Das müsste doch eigentlich keine auswirkung haben, denke ich mir.

Also schreibe ich an den Support von Tobii. Die Antwort kommt wie immer recht schnell.
Der möchte wissen, welche Version//Patch/Build ich von dem Game habe.
Das ist aber beider Version aus dem MS-Store recht schwierig herauszulesen... oder gar unmöglich, wie sich herausstellt.

Ich melde mich per Support-Chat bei MS. Der funktioniert sehr zügig, und teil mir mit, dass ich im falschen Chat gelandet sei.
Mir wurde ein Link zum richtigen Chat gesendet:
_
Herzlich willkommen bei der Microsoft Store Chat Kaufberatung. Mein Name ist.... Wie darf
ich Ihnen helfen?
*
huch
guten tag*
Guten Tag
*
ich wurde hierher verwiesen, da ich eine info zu einem spiel brauche
ich bräuchte die versionennummer von rise of the tomb raider aus dem MSStore.
es geht um eine hardware, welche mit der steamversion anscheinend funktioniert
die STEAMVersion
ist zur Zeit 1.0.767.2, wenns mir recht ist*
Meinen Sie BPD500007?
*
hmmm. damit kann dann wohl der supoort der hardware nicht viel anfangen.
werden die versionen so unterschiedlich benannt?*
Leider verstehe ich auch nicht was Sie genauer suchen.
Hier in Microsoft Store verkaufen wir Rise of the Tomb Raider für Xbox One.
Das ist also die Version für Xbox.

*
hrhr ich wurde aus einem anderen MSChat
direkt hierher verlinkt, weil ich schon da anscheinend an dier
Xbox (360?)version
gelangt bin
ich bräuchte eben einen kontakt für die WIN10Version*
Es gibt auch Rise of the Tomb Raider für Xbox 360
https://www.microsoftstore.com/.....

*das ist mir schon klar.*
Also https://www.microsoft.com/dech/
store.... gibt es nur für
Xbox One.

*
aber ich brauche eben support für die PC/WIN10Fassung
genau das spiel habe ich, stimmt. nur wo ist da der kontakt?*
Auf https://www.microsoft.com/de....
 finden Sie die PC
Version.
*
auch das ist korrekt.
nur sehe ich da weder die versionennummer (welcher patch), noch kontaktmöglichkeiten zum support *
Sie erhalten immer die aktuellste Version das
Spiel wird nur als Download angeboten. Mehr als auf
https://www.microsoft.com...finden können, sehe ich
leider auch nicht.
*

denn eigentlich müsste das game den seonsorbar unterstützen:
ttps://tobiigaming.com/games/
was mit der steamversion funktioniert *
Dazu kann ich leider nichts hinzufügen. Mehr Informationen können Sie vom Spielentwickler Enix
erhalten.
*

Titel vom ubilanucher
funktionieren, steamtitel
funktionieren... nur tomb raider aus dem msstore
funktioniert nicht :/ *

Das tut mir leid.
*
ja, ich werde mich mal da melden ;)
aber danke für die schnelle antwort
wünsche noch einen schönen abend *
Dann möchte ich mich auch für das freundliche Gespräch bedanken und wünsche Ihnen ein schönes
Wochenende!_

Was lernen wir daraus?
Verschiedene Anbieter, verschiedene Versionen,welche im Umlauf sind?
Keine Ahnung. Mal schauen, was SE dazu meint.


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2017)

Hast du RotTR schon mal im Fenstermodus laufen lassen?  Angeblich wird im Rahmen dann auch die Versionsnummer angezeigt.

edit: Merkst du mit dem Tobii auch veränderte Werbebanner? zB vermehrte Angebote für Hosen, wenn du länger auf Popos guckst? 
Also, das würde mich noch am ehesten von einem Kauf abschrecken. 
Für Menschen mit körperlichem Handicap aber genial, nehme ich an.


----------



## McDrake (12. Mai 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Hast du RotTR schon mal im Fenstermodus laufen lassen?  Angeblich wird im Rahmen dann auch die Versionsnummer angezeigt.


Mein Held


Es ist ja wirklich so einfach.
Die aktuelle Version auf STEAM 1.0.753.2
MS-Store 1.(0.)753.1.0



> edit: Merkst du mit dem Tobii auch veränderte Werbebanner? zB vermehrte Angebote für Hosen, wenn du länger auf Popos guckst?
> Also, das würde mich noch am ehesten von einem Kauf abschrecken.



Hrhr.
Nicht das ich wüsste, bzw bemerkt hätte.
Würde bei mir aber auch nicht wirklich funktionieren.
Schreiben, surfen, etc mache ich meistens auf Monitor 2. 
Der Sensorbar ist nur auf Monitor 1 kalibriert, da das mein Spielemonitor ist


----------

